# found husbands penis red at the end and rough



## savie1979 (Mar 3, 2012)

well embarrassing but while giving my dh a bj i noticed that it was rough and felt like skin peices where coming off ...
i had to stop .. 
we got up and i looked at it .. it was red at the end around the tip just outside the head of the penis, irritatated. no puss just sore looking he said it wasnt sore and that he hadnt noticed it.. i asked if he scratches alot he said no , i know with his job its very hardwork and dirty .. so it could b the case of dirt irritating it 

anyway he said he will have showers 2 times a day to see if this helps what does this sound like any ideas?


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know but it sounds painful. I would get him to the doctor ASAP.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

He may have a yeast infection. If he does, you BOTH need to be treated or you'll just keep giving it back to one another. We've dealt with this off and on for over a decade. But yeah, see a doc asap.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Could be as simple as him rubbing himself on something and getting a carpet burn.

Hubs did that once in bed. Playing around, rubbing between my legs onto the bed and voila...red, scratchy, irritated. It healed in a couple days.


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like irritation..will probably go away by itself in a few days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I was thinking yeast infection too.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

could be too much masturbating with no lube.
sounds like what has happened to me a few times.
but have it checked by a dr just in case if it worries you.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it itchy? Yeast would be itchy.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

if you suspect yeast infect.. lay off the powder if it has cornstarch in it.

yeast eats cornstarch for breakfast. No need to feed the beast.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

savie1979 said:


> well embarrassing but while giving my dh a bj i noticed that it was rough and felt like skin peices where coming off ...
> i had to stop ..
> we got up and i looked at it .. it was red at the end around the tip just outside the head of the penis, irritatated. no puss just sore looking he said it wasnt sore and that he hadnt noticed it.. i asked if he scratches alot he said no , i know with his job its very hardwork and dirty .. so it could b the case of dirt irritating it
> 
> anyway he said he will have showers 2 times a day to see if this helps what does this sound like any ideas?


If it was that noticeable to YOU - how would he not be sore?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Is it itchy? Yeast would be itchy.


Not necessarily. Hubby doesn't always get itchy. Women do but not guys apparently.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Any urgency to pee or burning? Any pain or discharge?

If yes, get to the doc because it could be an infection.

If no then I would suspect it's a bit of overuse injury. Like a rug burn. I've had that happen during times of "excessive" masturbation. 

If you're the one excessively masturbating him then for goodness sakes girl, buy some lube!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sounds like over masterbation too me.

or herpies? has he been acting strange hiding his cell or away for awhile?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Leprosy


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Leprosy


that would have been my next guess too :smthumbup:


----------



## john_sityu (Mar 20, 2012)

savie1979 said:


> well embarrassing but while giving my dh a bj i noticed that it was rough and felt like skin peices where coming off ...
> i had to stop ..
> we got up and i looked at it .. it was red at the end around the tip just outside the head of the penis, irritatated. no puss just sore looking he said it wasnt sore and that he hadnt noticed it.. i asked if he scratches alot he said no , i know with his job its very hardwork and dirty .. so it could b the case of dirt irritating it
> 
> anyway he said he will have showers 2 times a day to see if this helps what does this sound like any ideas?


I think that is yeast infection. I've read similar issue like this on Solving Women's Issues, and it really embarrassing and annoying as well. However on that site, you can find helpful information about curing yeast infection permanently. You can give it a try.
Hope your husband will get better soon!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Does his penis smell like bread?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## savie1979 (Mar 3, 2012)

what is leprosy .. sorry if i sound dumb im unsure..he isnt a cheater ,, just wouldnt do it . no suspicous activities.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> could be too much masturbating with no lube.
> sounds like what has happened to me a few times.
> but have it checked by a dr just in case if it worries you.


Bingo. Happened to me YEARS ago as a young lad before I discovered the wonders of lubrication.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Go to a doctor so you can stop worrying. It might be nothing. It might be something. Let a pro evaluate it. You don't have much to risk and if it is something, you can treat it right away.


----------



## testing123 (Jan 9, 2012)

rock said:


> I am battling this myself (it seems to be almost over but sex with your wife without proper lubrication can start the process all over). No std, no over masturbation. I haven't masturbated in months but was having sex daily. My wife was on antibiotics for a tooth ache and me a sinus infection (antibiotics kills the good bacteria that keeps the yeast in your body at bay). My wife was red and itchy for a week (no smells), and eventually cleared up. I was next, except my symptoms didn't clear up so easily (first time I have ever dealt with this).
> 
> The skin is red and peeling ONLY on the circumsized skin (below the penis head/gland). This actually went on for weeks (dry skin peeling, dry skin peeling, dry skin peeling). If I tried to have sex the skin felt like it would tear and once again, dry skin/peeling. It was also red on the rim of the gland with some sightly irritated areas.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem about 6-8 months ago. No sex or masturbation was definitely the hardest part!!


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I didn't know we could get yeast infections too!

I once caused some penis damage by going commando in jeans. I spent the day moving doing some heavy work and I'm not sure how I didn't notice that my penis had chaffed on the zipper so much it began to bleed. 

He got benched for the next couple of nights.


----------

